# Two male havanese puppies (around 4 months old) in foster care in our local rescue.



## andra

Hello everyone:

We have a local organization, called "a forever home" (aforeverhome.com) that rescues dogs from various shelters in the area (the area is quite broad, actually, including some shelters from WVA); the dogs go into foster homes and they have a website where they post pictures and descriptions and any details. Anyway, something compelled me yesterday to look at the website and to go through all of the pictures of available dogs. This force just compelled me to look even though I have not looked at this site in a very long time.

So, I began to browse and I came upon two dogs pictured together who were dumped at a shelter in West Virginia and are now in foster care in Northern Virginia. They had them labeled as 'bearded collie mixes" but from the picture, they looked like havanese dogs. So I emailed the site and asked to schedule a visit and the foster mom emailed me back.

I just got back from visiting the two dogs. My suspicions were confirmed. They are havanese puppies, about 4 months old. One is brindle and is named Snickerdoodle and one is black and white and named Oreo. Snickerdoodle is very feisty and friendly and definately a more dominant personality type and Oreo is more of a snuggle love bug. Both are in need of grooming but are beautiful dogs. The foster mom was completely unaware of the breed so I spent time providing information and I encouraged her to change the information on the website so the potential adopters can do breed research. It was really nice spending time with the two dogs; they seem very happy to be at the foster mom's house; the foster mom has two other very large dogs and that did not seem to be an issue. Oreo spent time snuggling in my lap giving me kisses, which of course triggered MHS within me. Hubby was with me for safety reasons--he did not want me going to a stranger's house alone--and hubby was not wanting another dog at this time due to us also having two hedgehogs and he thinks I will end up overwhelmed. Oreo seems like he would do well with my dog Dionna who seems to be in the middle of the two, energy and temperment wise (Dionna is a love bug, too). I sometimes worry that Dionna is lonely being the only dog here but hubby does not think so since she gets lots of love and is never alone for long and we keep her active and stimulated with activities. 

Anyway, I wanted to pass this along to everyone here just in case somebody is interested. The foster mom said that these dogs just came to her a few days ago. I think the universe wanted me to find them and to have them labeled correctly and also to pass on info to foster mom. I told mom about the havanese board, too.

If anyone wants to check them out, just look for Oreo and Snickerdoodle on the aforeverhome.com website.

andra
who is struggling with MHS.

PS When we came home, Dionna sniffed me and my jacket intensely; she must have smelled them on me because they both sat in my lap and also I held them both. I wonder what she was thinking as she sniffed?


----------



## morriscsps

Awww! They are so cute! How could you leave them there? Your hubby is a big meannie. (Just teasing. He must know you well. My hubby is a pushover - we would have come home with 2 dogs.) 

Yup, they look like Havanese. Only $325 adoption fees. That is pretty low. You could get both for a bargain. lol!

I hope they get adopted together.


----------



## andra

I am really struggling--I think Oreo would be perfect for our house. Well, actually both are perfect and I base my "guess" on havanese by spending that hour with them. They look and act like havanese pups. They have all of the hallmark trademarks of the havanese breed. In fact, the woman just guessed at their breed as she had no information on them and had never heard of havanese. I gave her lots of information about the breed and she was saying "yes, they do that" (i.e. the paper shredding) and "yes, they do that" (velcro behaviors). Despite being very dirty and tangled in areas, they are such lovely dogs. Both gave me so many kisses and Oreo just parked in my lap and sat there and gave me kisses, just like Dionna does. 

I feel really good that my hunch was correct. This board has taught me well 

MHS.....you got me good. 

andra

PS the good news is that they are in a really nice foster home; the woman is just lovely and is experienced with fostering. She has two very big older dogs and neither havanese seemed bothered by them at all. They are out of the scary shelter system and that is such a good thing.


----------



## TilliesMom

wow... wish we lived in Virginia!! they sound like so much fun!!!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

*Oreo is calling your name!*

Andra,
Two and half years ago I had one of those pushes to look at the Petfinder.com website although I had not looked at it for a long time. For several days I kept ignoring the feeling, but finally one day as I was sitting down on the couch I got the strong feeling again so I finally I went and looked. While there are many Havanese on Petfinder (I had two Havanese at the time), I had no intention of getting a third dog and had not ever been tempted when I would look at Havanese on Petfinder every once in a while. When I saw the picture below (bottom one) of a then 18 month old puppy mill rescue, it seemed she was looking directly at me through the moniter. I kept thinking about her and kept going back to the website. It turned out she was within 30 miles of me. I told my husband about it and showed him the picture, as I was POSITIVE he would not be interested, but he said go for it if I wanted. Yep, by the next week we had completed the adoption process and had two visits to her foster home. She went home with us on the second visit, after she met my husband and our other dogs. Her name was Dorrie and I thought her name suited her -- I just changed the spelling.

Dori has been her a little over two years and now has another puppymill rescue sister named Chloe that I said I would foster this summer, but I was not adopting!!!!!!!! Well Dori and Chloe look like book ends, and no one can tell them apart but me. We had a 10 year old Havanese die almost a year ago, and my husband and I pledged we would not get a third, but he was the one that was pushing for adopting Chloe but we both said when you almost 16 year old Havanese goes, we will not get a third again. A few months ago, he was saying he wanted another one when Jaime passes. I said we will foster, but I am thinking I would be well into my 70's and have three dogs -- just think that is too much at that time and I would worry a lot about what would happen to our babies if something happens to us.

Oreo may be calling your name!!!!!!!! But even if you do not adopt him you did a great thing going to see them and talking to the foster mom. Do let us know if divine intervention occurs and Oreo joins your family.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Judy - love that photo - a lap full of fur kids. Wow, Chloe and Dori DO look like bookends! And great story!


----------



## Kathie

What a wonderful story, Judy! They all look so adorable together!


----------



## andra

Well, I am feeling good about my involvement in this rescue situation and am now seeing that I was compelled to look at that site in the first place for a reason.

The site did change the identity of the two pups to 'havanese mix'. Due to my posting here and on the other forum, interest in the two have been generated and the interest is from individuals who are already either interested in the breed or knowledgable about the breed, and that just makes my heart soar 

I had a really nice talk with one of the adoption coordinators as I had submitted an application for Oreo just in case. She brought up some good points that I had not fully considered with regards to adding a dog to a home with an existing dog. Anyway, I was feeling horribly conflicted but was able to go again yesterday evening to visit. And I am glad that I did because what I observed confirmed that these two dogs should stay together. They both have separation anxiety issues--when the foster mom left the house briefly to walk her own dog, both pups really became agitated and anxious but also seemed to depend on each other. I also observed the way the two played off each other and really used each other. Oreo has some jealously issues, too, as when I picked up Snickerdoodle, Oreo barked and barked until I sat down and he jumped in my lap. Now, granted, none of these observations raised red flags in my eyes per say as unfixable issues but I really think it would be best for them to remain together and to go into a home that does not already have an existing dog. 

They are also, I think, more like 6 months old as they both have one set of adult teeth. 

It broke my heart, really, to think of what happened to them prior to being dumped in the shelter. I actually started to get teary eyed for that reason and also when I came to the realization that Oreo would be better in a home with his brother. I know he will be loved but I feel like the god mom  There are some people who read my message on this forum who are interested in adopting both and I am hoping that is how this plays out. And hopefully I will be able to come for a visit (or vice versa) with Dionna for a play date as I am the unofficial godmom of these pups 

andra

PS it was suggested on the forum and by the foster mom that I start to volunteer for rescues and I am considering it!


----------



## Pipersmom

Andra-What you have done for these dogs has altered their lives and you should feel good about that. Even if they aren't going to be a part of your family, it sounds like they are well on their way to a great home together thanks in part to you. What better gift to give them? 

I think they have given a gift to you as well-if this experience leads you to consider rescue work. You seem perfect for it.


----------



## Suzi

I have been wondering about the two of them. I went and found the picture when you first posted. I thought to my self those two should stay together.
I cant believe they were just dropped off . I think they look like HAVANESE not a mix don't you?
When we were looking at puppy's we found a mix breed we could not make up our mind over two puppy's We thought about getting two and the breeder said no she never adopts two at once she said she has seen to many family's who can not handle the double the everything. Sounds like these two probably had something like that happen.


----------



## Suzi

Here they are Snickerdoodle And Oreo


----------



## andra

I think they had to put 'havanese mix' versus just havanese because they cannot officially guarantee if they are purebred or not. They seem 100% to me, though  but I understand why they put mix.

I think the rescue will consider the applications and whether to adopt them out together or not. Personally, because they are 6 months old and have had some trauma/neglect (they are matted and dirty, which to me indicates neglect) and the nature of the trauma and neglect is unknown, the rescue organization will have to make that decision. I can see the pros and cons of both and fortunately I am not the one making these kinds of decisions  The good news is, the people seeking these pups are wanting the havanese breed and are aware of this forum so if any issues that come up, they know where they can come for support and knowledge.

I still have some sadness in my heart about letting Oreo go but I am just reminding myself that I can someday find a companion for Dionna when the time/dog is right.

andra

PS I took some pictures last night. I will try to figure out how to load them but will wait until hubby comes home so I dont mess up the computer. I am not computer savvy at all.


----------



## pjewel

I'm happy to read this update. I do hope the two are adopted together. They would be so much more secure with each other around. It may be the only constant in their young lives. I'll pray for a wonderful outcome for them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I was going to let this blow by because the pups are so cute and it's great that you put them up and there are people interested in them. I work with rescues and the reason that most rescues with the exception of breed rescues say mix is there is no way of knowing. Did you know that a Lowchen short in leg and long in back looks like just like a Havanese and a Havanese long in leg and taller can look like a Lowchen. Puppies can often look like another breed like puppy Bearded Collies look a lot like Havanese only they grow and grow. There are many, many examples. The point is not everyone that gos to adopts a dog is as nice as on the forum and that is when trouble occurs. When you adopt a dog from a rescue you that does not know where the dog came from, you have to be willing to know in your heart you will not be disapointed in this pup if he turns out to be something different. Its just a thought.


----------



## morriscsps

Wow, I just looked up the Lowchen. They do look a lot like Havs! 

One of my friends just adopted a "tibetan terrier mix" from a rescue. Really cute pup but..... she really looks like a beardie to me. meh.... doesn't matter. She is in a wonderful home and loved by a great family. Rescues are so hard to figure out.


----------



## andra

I just got word that they are being adopted separately. One is being adopted by somebody who has been PM'ing me on this forum (Snickerdoodle) and I am happy about that.

Yes, it is right that they put 'mix' and in the phone interview, which is about 45 minutes, they reiterate many times that breed cannot be guaranteed and they want to make sure that you are ok with that. They do a pretty comprehensive phone consult, which actually got me thinking more about finding a really good match for companionship for Dionna, which then alerted me to some red flags during my second visit, hence me turning down Oreo. Again, these red flags are not issues that cannot be addressed but they are issues that could have negatively impacted Dionna.

Anyway, I am glad that I was able to be of help.

andra


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

Perhaps the pups will end doing better if they do go separately but do go to homes with another well balanced dog. Someone I know who is a HALO foster mom told me that when the rescue dogs are really bonded to each other it is harder to bond with people. In one case, she was able to make so much more progress when the first puppy left (and she has a well balanced calm Havanese). Of course, when dogs have been together for a long time and are really bonded I would hate to see them split up.

Just as an FYI, Lowchens are much more terrier like in their personality so they are very different than Havanese. They are very sweet, just different. We had an adorable one for three years -- went to look at a Havanese puppy at the breeder's home where I first heard about Havanese (and by that time already had Jaime our first Havanese). However, Nicki a Lowchen just attached himself to us. He was five and he was dropped on her doorstep a few weeks before -- he was one of her puppies and she would always take her dogs back. We thought Nicki would have a much harder time getting a home so we ultimately adopted him. Too long of story to share now, but we should get our angel wings for what we went through with Nicki. He ended up dying fairly young of a kidney failure.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Just to point out...I was talking about looks alone in puppies and how some breeds look alike at a young age, not temperment. As for Lowchens there are some Hav breeders who have both. I Know a few Lowchen breeders and they say there is nothing terrier like and they are velcro and they too love the back of the couch. It depends many times on not only the breed but early developement. Your Lowchen may have been terrier like put most are not. I had heard the terrier thing myself so I have ask many times.


----------



## pjewel

Flynn had a Lowchen so she could tell you a lot about their temperament. He was gorgeous and I think, very hav like in so many ways. But I'll let Flynn speak to that.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

*Lowchens*

The reason I mentioned about the Lowchens was because there was a prior mention. The "terrier like" characteristic is what I was told by two breeders (who both bred Havanese and Lowchens). With the Lowchen we had I would say he was velcro like too, but he was five when we got him so he was out of the puppy phase.

I also bought my niece a Lowchen as an advance birthday and Christmas gift for five years (since it was a pretty major purpose). I would say he (Ardy) was more terrier like, but is a great dog. He was great buddies with a Newfoundland for almost 10 years. While a great dog, I would not call him velcro like until now. The Newfoundland recently died and since then he is more people needy and velcro like. Ardy has always been more bouncy like (like a terrier) and high energy.

I have attached pictures of

1. Jaime (Our oldest Havanese when she was 1-2) with Nicky (our Lowchen we got at age 5). As I receall Nicky was 13-15 pounds.
2. Ardy my niece's Lowchen as a puppy as a puppy with my SIL.
3. Ardy as a puppy.

Like the Havanese, Ardy did change colors and he ended up being white with gray. From my limited experience with four Havanese and two Lowchen I definately saw a personality difference and size difference (of course with all the large Havanese that are outside the breed standard there may not be that much of a size difference). I like the long-legged square look of the Lowchen a lot. I think they are a great option for many people, but for our lifestyle I prefer the Havanese. The Lowchen are still pretty rare.


----------



## charleneD

Hi Andra! 

Just wanted to say thank you so much for posting the information about Oreo and Snickerdoodle a couple of weeks ago! We are now the proud owners of Oreo (aka Fernando or Fernandoreo)! The day you posted info about them, my Havanese Rescue contact told me about them. I was able to schedule a visit with the two beauties and got my app in right away. I fell in love with both of them after spending a good hour with them. I truly wanted to adopt both!! The descriptions you posted of them were dead on! There was a snuggle bunny and a more playful one, both so lovely, in looks and temperament =) There was definitely some jealousy. They were both pulling for attention.

While visiting, I really could not choose one pup over the other, nor did i want to split them up from each other. The foster mom wanted to know if I had a preference. I indicated to her that I really wanted them both!! The foster mom said that you would be back that night to confirm if you wanted Oreo and so I had convinced myself that we would most likely be adopting just Snickerdoodle. I wouldn't have to choose. Although, I could not imagine not taking Oreo home with Snickerdoodle, I came to accept that whatever will be, will be. After leaving their foster home, I played the visit out in my head, and convinced myself that either pup, if I couldn't have both, would be a good fit for my family for different reasons. 

Honestly, I thought Oreo may be a bit too snuggly, not active enough to keep up with my 3 children. He turns out to be the perfect fit for our family! We were meant to be his new family! He's a total brown noser to my husband, snuggling on the couch with him any time he can, and is super playful with my children, playing, and prancing with them as playmates! Nando follows me everywhere and misses me if I leave the room, he's MY bebe =) In just a week, he has adjusted to his new life very well. We've been to the vet, who confirmed, like you said, that he's more like 6 mos old. He's gone to the groomers for his first time. He knows our routine and has been such a good boy! He even looks forward to going in his crate at the end of the day now, knowing that his forever mommy will sing him to sleep with a lullaby. We are truly blessed to have him in our lives and just love him to pieces! Thanks again for the tip! ~Charlene


----------



## trueblue

This is a great story. Congratulations, Charlene on your new baby. Sounds like things are working out so well...makes me smile.

Good job, Andra! Looks like you are a matchmaker


----------



## Kathie

Charlene, that is great news! Welcome to the forum! Please post on the "Introduce Yourself Part 2" thread, too.


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay! I'm glad he's found a wonderful home. 

Welcome Charlene and Nando!


----------



## andra

I am just beyond thrilled to get this update  I am so happy that Nando aka Oreo is adjusting to your home. They are both such good dogs. I would love to come by to visit and maybe even have a play date with my one year old havanese, Dionna, who I got as a puppy. But even if that never happens, my heart is now at ease knowing both dogs are in their forever homes.

Welcome to the forum  I primarily lurk and have learned so much and everybody is really helpful and knowledgable here.

My involvement in getting Oreo and Snickerdoodle adopted was really divinely inspired. I am now thinking of other ways to get more involved in Havanese rescue. 

andra


----------



## Suzi

andra said:


> I am just beyond thrilled to get this update  I am so happy that Nando aka Oreo is adjusting to your home. They are both such good dogs. I would love to come by to visit and maybe even have a play date with my one year old havanese, Dionna, who I got as a puppy. But even if that never happens, my heart is now at ease knowing both dogs are in their forever homes.
> 
> Welcome to the forum  I primarily lurk and have learned so much and everybody is really helpful and knowledgable here.
> 
> My involvement in getting Oreo and Snickerdoodle adopted was really divinely inspired. I am now thinking of other ways to get more involved in Havanese rescue.
> 
> andra


 Hi,
Andra you must be so happy about the out come of the two boys!eace:
I am so happy Oreo has a good home and is fitting in with your family we want pictures! Has he lost his baby teeth? How old does the vet think he is?


----------



## GoldenLove

Congratulations! and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ninja

Omgosh this is a great story. I am so happy he now has a home and congratulations Charlene on being the one to snag him up :whoo: We will all be annoying you for pictures and updates and :welcome:


Andra, what a great thing you did posting about them on here. It was meant that you were browsing that day and became so involved in their lives. This is a great happy ending.


----------



## pjewel

What a wonderful story! I can't wait to hear more about him (with photos of course) as you all settle into life with your little love.


----------



## Brady's mom

Welcome Charlene. Thanks so much for letting us know how Nando is doing. He sounds like a wonderful addition to your home. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Congratulations and thanks for a great story with a happy ending!!!


----------



## LuckyOne

Congratulations to you and your new baby. Yes, pictures please! I am so happy for you both!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Congrats, Pictures please.


----------



## charleneD

Thank you all for all the sweet comments! How fun, to be part of this forum! So to answer some questions..........the vet believes Fernando is more like 6 months old based on the teeth in his mouth. Not sure if he has lost baby teeth yet. What age does that happen? 

I was on youtube earlier and saw a clip of a doggie playdate with a dozen or so Havanese owners and their dogs that were all dressed up! It was over the top cute! Maybe, once Nando gets used to car rides, we can set up a playdate with some of you that live close by. Nando unfortunately got sick 4 times on our way home from the adoption (1 hr car ride) and also got sick going to the groomers (30 min car ride), thankfully he didn't on the way home from the groomers =) Any tips on overcoming car sickness? 

Will post pictures soon!


----------



## Laurief

Just saw this thread - how exciting for you both!!
Charlene for your new bundle of joy!! And to Andra for your new interest in Rescue.
Most here know that I am the Rescue Lady who tries on a regular basis to get others involved in HRI - it is a great feeling to be involved and help. 

Does anyone know where Snickerdoodle ended up? Any chance that person might join here ? And dont laugh at me if there is another thread on him - LOL - I have been out of contact for a little bit. 

Love this story!!

ps- I wonder it that playdate video was one of mine? We had a halloween one here one October. hhhmmmm


----------



## Brady's mom

Charlene, we just started using Bonine for my Mom's hav, Bacca, on car rides. We give him a 1/4 of a bonine pill (1/2 seemed to drug him a little too much) about an hour before we get in the car. He hasn't thrown up since we started using it. You may want to give it a try.


----------



## Culleny

What a beautiful, happy story! Congratulations!


----------



## charleneD

Thanks Karen! I will try that with Nando.


----------



## daszy

What a great story with a happy ending:whoo:


----------



## luv3havs

Welcome Charlene and Nando. Love Oreo's new name!
I'm so happy things worked out so well for everyone.


----------



## Hurley

Charlene I could not agree with you more. Without that post Andrea Snickerdoodle (aka now Cody) would not have found us. You have forever changed our lives. Cody is doing wonderfully. I did have concerns about the two not being together, but I had to trust that AFH knew what they were doing. We would love to have a play date someday with both of you. We live in Laurel and I spoke with Charlene on adoption day and she lives in Poolsville. THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay! Welcome to you and Cody. 

I'm so happy how this turned out for these two sweet dogs.


----------



## andra

Thank you for the continued updates  I continue to feel such joy in my heart about the whole thing and just know that God was working through me.

Dionna gets car sick, too. Well, she gets anxious and also occasionally throws up. We are working on this but progress is slow. Once we get to where we are going, she is totally ok and just loves to socialize and visit with people. She just seems to forget that the car means fun things ahead LOL.

Dionna does not really have any doggie friends--well, we have a dog across the street who actually is a havanese (named Mister) who looks a lot like Dionna. He is about 3 and does not seem to mind Dionna's energy. The only bad thing is that the owners dont seem to be that interested in setting up a play date so their interaction is random--only when we run into them. There is a really sweet Shih Tzu named Gigi and Dionna loves her. Come spring, hopefully I will run into her owner and we can set something up. They live around here but I dont know exactly where. I have talked at length with the woman whose name I am now forgetting.

I would love to have a havanese play date. With anybody here on this forum 

andra


----------



## luv3havs

We'd be interested in a playdate too. We are in Gaithersburg. We have a small yard, so somewhere else would be better.There is someone on here from Bethesda, maybe she'll offer.


----------



## irnfit

I love happy endings and hope to hear more about these two lucky dogs. And PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## Hurley

Ok, I give up. How do you post pics on here?


----------

